# Central Australia, Part 2



## jordo (Mar 22, 2012)

Following on from this thread (where you can see dragons, monitors, birds and inverts): http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...tudies-5373/central-australia-oct-jan-183112/

Carlia triacantha






Cyclodomorphus melanops





Lerista frosti





Lerista desertorum





Lerista bipes





Morethia ruficauda





Liopholis slateri. This is my study species. They occupy a very specific habitat along drainages where soil accumulates at the base of shrubs creating a small mound. The skinks dig multi-entranced burrows into these mounds. I was investigating the microclimate of their burrow systems and the humidity and thermal properties of the mounds.





Liopholis striata





Tiliqua occipitalis





Tiliqua multifasciata





Cryptoblepharus australis





Notoscincus ornatus





Proablepharus reginae, I discovered a small population of these rarely seen skinks and although previously thought to be a diurnal skink I cosistantly only found them at night.





Ctenotus alacer





Ctenotus saxatilis





Ctenotus brooksi





Ctenotus leonhardii





Ctenotus septenarius (yet to be confirmed)





Geckoes

Crenodactylus ocellatus





Diplodactylus conspicillatus





Diplodactylus galeatus





Gehyra montium 





Gehyra purpurascens





Nephrurus amyae





Nephrurus laevissimus





Nephrurus levis levis





Oedura marmorata juvie





adult





Lucasium damaeum





Lucasium stenodactylum





Rhynchoedura ornata





Strophurus intermedius





Strophurus ciliaris





Heteronotia binoe 1 - rocky





2 - sandy





3 - standard





Delma nasuta





Delma borea





Delma tincta





Lialis burtonis





Pygopus nigriceps





Now what you've been waiting for...

Ramphotyphlops centralis





Aspidites ramsayi





Antaresia stimsoni





Morelia spilota bredli





Acanthophis pyrrhus





Brachyurophis incinctus





Demansia psammophis 





Furina ornata









Pseudonaja mengdeni 
"plain"





black-headed





This is a very rare pattern variant in the Alice Springs region, I didn't know it was anything special at the time as it was the first mengdeni I'd seen but it became apparent that it was something special after a lot of abuse when I put the photo on facebook





Pseudonaja modesta





Pseudechis australis





Parasuta monachus





Simoselaps anomolus





Suta punctata, went into the sandy country as a storm was brewing to try my luck for this species. The weather turned sour but I still got one!





Suta suta, by far the most common snake around Alice





Vermicella vermiformis, a main target on the second trip and ended up seeing 3.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw the C.melanops picture and I was like "wow" and then I saw the geckos....

After that the snakes just seems crap, maybe I'll have to come back later to admire them.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 22, 2012)

Fantastic pics (in both threads), very impressive list of animals. 
What a brilliant couple of field threads these have been.


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 22, 2012)

How cool to see a wild bredli!!!! The woma ispretty stunning too, looks like a fantastic trip!!!!


----------



## Justdragons (Mar 22, 2012)

ANOTHER AMAZING PHOTO. GREAT THREADS,


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 22, 2012)

The snake and gecko pictures are amazing. What a collection!!!!!! 
Keep them coming 



justdragons said:


> ANOTHER AMAZING PHOTO. GREAT THREADS,



Yeah def one of my fav


----------



## Tiliqua (Mar 22, 2012)

Cyclodomorphus melanops! Marry me Jords lol


----------



## Flaviruthless (Mar 22, 2012)

Again, great photos


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 22, 2012)

My pic of the best photos in the thread are the C.melanops and regular H.binoei.


----------



## jordo (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks folks, it was a very productive season, I can't wait to get back up there and find those few species that eluded me!



Tiliqua said:


> Cyclodomorphus melanops! Marry me Jords lol


Pass! :lol:



GeckPhotographer said:


> I saw the C.melanops picture and I was like "wow" and then I saw the geckos....
> 
> After that the snakes just seems crap, maybe I'll have to come back later to admire them.


I think I'll stop posting gecko photos haha


----------



## Long_Lizard (Mar 22, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 22, 2012)

Yum mengdeni, love the black-headed one and the striped one, so beautiful!


----------



## jordo (Mar 22, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> Yum mengdeni, love the black-headed one and the striped one, so beautiful!



They're in good numbers up there. Nice temperaments too.


----------



## mmafan555 (Mar 24, 2012)

jordo said:


> Following on from this thread (where you can see dragons, monitors, birds and inverts):




You saw all of those in Alice Springs?? Wow thats a really impressive array of wildlife for one place


----------



## jordo (Mar 24, 2012)

mmafan555 said:


> You saw all of those in Alice Springs?? Wow thats a really impressive array of wildlife for one place



All of these species were found between Uluru and Alice Springs (and surrounding areas)


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 24, 2012)

absolutely amazing !


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## treeofgreen (Apr 2, 2012)

these snaps are beautiful!! These are better than most of the glossy expensive reptile books i have!! amazing!!


----------

